# Should They Build The Mosque At Ground Zero?



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

I'm watching a show about this right now... just thought I'd toss it out to P-Fury for opinions...


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

i dont even think this should be an issue.. i think a mosque very close to ground zero will allow people to see that not all muslims are plane high jacking maniacs

the 9/11 attacks had nothing to do at all with islam.. real islam anyway

so i guess i fall into the category of not giving a rats ass


----------



## Guest (Oct 3, 2010)

I agree. The acts of one group of people of a certain religion should not condemn everyone else of the same religion.


----------



## Guest (Oct 3, 2010)

There's no logical reason why they shouldn't...


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

In America, every citizen should have the right to purchase land, build what they want as long as its in an appropriate zone and its not really hurting anyone.

So yes, let them build it. Freedom of religion.


----------



## [email protected]° (Jun 16, 2004)

I fully agree with all statements so far...

"I don't give a rats ass" for me as well...


----------



## wisco_pygo (Dec 9, 2009)

count me in as, "i don't give a rats ass"

the only purpose this issue served was to _distract_ a group of alread dumbed downed americans from real issues in politics.

the most outrageous part of those who oppose the mosque, is that they were the ones out in streets, protesting the healthcare bill, on the grounds of constitutionality; yet when a different group of fellow americans are in danger of their constitutional, 1st amendment rights being violated, not a peep.


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

It's one of the dumbest P.R. moves that Islam as a whole has ever made, but that doesn't mean that it's something we should step in and stop. As long as it didn't violate any existing laws or the historic status of the building (which it didn't, of course), there was no legal right to keep the Park51 complex from having been built.


----------



## need_redz (May 11, 2007)

I thought they made a deal? No koran burning = No Mosque


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

I can see how people think its offensive...

"Hey, lets build a statue of Hitler at all of his concentration camps"

I dont really care.... The whole thing is just a ploy to piss people off, and something for the media to squawk about. It will never happen, and either way it still has little or nothing to do with me.


----------



## Guest (Oct 4, 2010)

I say they build 2 mosques.


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

Like Chil pointed out, there is nothing legally to stop them from building, as long as they build it within legal parameters.

I'm more fascinated by people's differing views on whether or not it's the "right" thing to do.
Of course, "right and wrong" are relative terms, therefore there really is no right answer... (philosophically speaking...)

I simply believe it's a very 'classless' thing for Islam to do.
There's plenty of real estate available everywhere to build their huge mosque... why there?
To rub everybody's nose in it, that's why.

That's like going into a neighborhood and killing family members of several of the neighbors, then buying and moving into a house right smack in between the houses where you slayed them, so that the families of those who still live there are forced to see you sitting out on your deck every evening reading the paper.


----------



## wisco_pygo (Dec 9, 2009)

in response to a bad pr move by islam: al-queda is responsible for the attacks, not the religion of islam. there are 1.57 billion muslims in the world, and just a few thousand al-queda. they are a fringe, radical element that does not represent the islamic body as a whole. just as you can't blame the deeds of hitler on all of germany, you can't place the blood al-queda has spilled, on the hands of those who practice islam.

also, its not technically a mosque, its an islamic community center, much like a ymca is to christians. its several blocks away from ground zeo, you can't even see where the mosque is being built from ground zero, and there are other mosque's in near proximity- so im confused as to why such a hiatus has been created over this issue. it appears to me, the whole issue was blown grossly out of proportion in a concerted effort by the media.


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

I hear ya wisco... and not to argue but to offer another perspective...

So it wasn't the same Islamic members who did the bombing that would erect and run the church... but they're of the same "group."
All hailing the same teachings.

As for it "not being a mosque but rather an _"Islamic Community Center..."_, that's bull.
That's like calling a "Garbage man" a "Sanitation Division Engineer."


----------



## wisco_pygo (Dec 9, 2009)

debate and respectful argument is healthy.

timothy mcveigh was a christian, and bombed the oklahoma city federal building, does this mean we shouldn't allow christians to build a church anywhere near that site? im sure some would see that as a broad attack on christians, so why do the that so muslims? my argument is that we can't brush over the whole religion of islam, which is comprised of a billion and a half people, for the acts committed by several thousand. the majority of muslims are peaceful people, just as most christians are peaceful people. its the fundamentalist, the bible thumpers, and radicals who seem to stir up the fear and aggression on each side that worry me.

on the orwellian langauge, one could ague- if this is a mosque, then every ymca is a church. people can split the pie however they choose. all i know is i voted "i don't give a rats ass"


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

He didn't bomb it while chanting christian words... he didn't go on and on to the world about how he did it in christ's name... etc.


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

Piranha_man said:


> I hear ya wisco... and not to argue but to offer another perspective...
> 
> So it wasn't the same Islamic members who did the bombing that would erect and run the church... but they're of the same "group."
> All hailing the same teachings.


so are kkk klansmen and pretty much every white american..

i dont think you get it pman...


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

Trigga said:


> I hear ya wisco... and not to argue but to offer another perspective...
> 
> So it wasn't the same Islamic members who did the bombing that would erect and run the church... but they're of the same "group."
> All hailing the same teachings.


so are kkk klansmen and pretty much every white american..

i dont think you get it pman...
[/quote]

Yeah, but "pretty much every white american" doesn't go around audibly chanting "Hang the nigg--, kill the nigg--" either.

"Get it?"


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

But then again, maybe yer right... maybe I am missing something here.

Either way, I'm not as adament about it as I probably come across here.
I really don't think it's gonna be a huge "life changing deal" either way, just kinda disrespectful.


----------



## muskielover1 (Dec 7, 2004)

Ægir said:


> I can see how people think its offensive...
> 
> "Hey, lets build a statue of Hitler at all of his concentration camps"
> 
> I dont really care.... The whole thing is just a ploy to piss people off, and something for the media to squawk about. It will never happen, and either way it still has little or nothing to do with me.


exactly


----------



## Piranha Dan (Nov 11, 2007)

Obama said something like If they could build a Catholic church there, they can build a Synagogue there, then they can build a Mosque there. One of the few things he's ever said that I agree with.








There are two reasons that "Islamophobia" is running rampant in this country. One is the media going out of it's way to portray Muslims as terrorists. The other is that the good ones don't speak out and denounce acts like this. There are alot of decent Muslims out there. They need to step up and say "look, this is not what my religion is about". It's a case of silence implying consent.


----------



## Nick G (Jul 15, 2007)

i dont care if they build it.

i fear stupidity and ignorance against it though.


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

Piranha_man said:


> I hear ya wisco... and not to argue but to offer another perspective...
> 
> So it wasn't the same Islamic members who did the bombing that would erect and run the church... but they're of the same "group."
> All hailing the same teachings.


so are kkk klansmen and pretty much every white american..

i dont think you get it pman...
[/quote]

Yeah, but *"pretty much every white american" doesn't go around audibly chanting "Hang the nigg--, kill the nigg--" either*.

"Get it?"
[/quote]
neither do 99% of muslims support bombing churches or w.e but... your of the same "group"

see how that kind of thinking has essentially brainwashed most of your country now?


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

need_redz said:


> I thought they made a deal? No koran burning = No Mosque


That deal was never made. The pastor involved is an incredible liar who had never spoken to the imam (according to what the imam had said!) involved prior to backing off his display of sheer First Amendment-protected lunacy. I don't know if he ever even had a meeting with the people responsible for building Park51.

Nick, I completely agree. I don't know how safe Park51 is, but I hope that my fellow Americans won't stoop to the level of doing something there. That having been said, the alleged attacks on the WBC in Topeka (if they weren't false-flags, and I'm not sure that Fred Phelps isn't up to doing something like that!) and attacks on abortion clinics and some churches by people who are against what those edifices stand for doesn't leave me much hope.


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

I don't think it should be build so close to ground zero. Islamist extremists see the building site as a victory and will definitely be a motivational tool for recruiting and to encourage further similar attacks.


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Trigga said:


> neither do 99% of muslims support bombing churches or w.e but... your of the same "group"
> 
> see how that kind of thinking has essentially brainwashed most of your country now?


I wouldnt go so far as saying "Most of your country"....that is falling into the same trap that pman has. I think most people in the US can differentiate between Islam as a religion and the radical fringe that use Islam as and excuse to carry out their own warped desires.
Personally I dont care...but I can see an argument for both sides. I think the basis for most religions is a positive thing...but every religion has small fractions that will twist things for their own personal/financial/racial/homophobic/psychotic benefit. You can take the history of any religion and you will find some form of "terrorist" act has been committed in the name of that religion. That is why I dont believe in organized religion...but rather believe that being a good person will suffice if there is a God and he is judging mankind. But as SerraPygo will tell you&#8230;Im screwed.


----------



## Scrappy (Oct 21, 2004)

Where's the option for let's just do away with religion because they're all evil anyway?


----------



## Plowboy (Apr 9, 2008)

^^^Religions do their fair share of terrible things, but I would hate to see just how evil this planet would be without them.


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

Grosse Gurke said:


> neither do 99% of muslims support bombing churches or w.e but... your of the same "group"
> 
> see how that kind of thinking has essentially brainwashed most of your country now?


I wouldnt go so far as saying "Most of your country"....that is falling into the same trap that pman has. I think most people in the US can differentiate between Islam as a religion and the radical fringe that use Islam as and excuse to carry out their own warped desires.
Personally I dont care...but I can see an argument for both sides. I think the basis for most religions is a positive thing...but every religion has small fractions that will twist things for their own personal/financial/racial/homophobic/psychotic benefit. You can take the history of any religion and you will find some form of "terrorist" act has been committed in the name of that religion. That is why I dont believe in organized religion...but rather believe that being a good person will suffice if there is a God and he is judging mankind. But as SerraPygo will tell you&#8230;Im screwed.
[/quote]

I was just about to say the same thing about the "most of your country" comment.


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

Grosse Gurke said:


> neither do 99% of muslims support bombing churches or w.e but... your of the same "group"
> 
> see how that kind of thinking has essentially brainwashed most of your country now?


I wouldnt go so far as saying "Most of your country"....that is falling into the same trap that pman has. I think most people in the US can differentiate between Islam as a religion and the radical fringe that use Islam as and excuse to carry out their own warped desires.
Personally I dont care...but I can see an argument for both sides. I think the basis for most religions is a positive thing...but every religion has small fractions that will twist things for their own personal/financial/racial/homophobic/psychotic benefit. You can take the history of any religion and you will find some form of "terrorist" act has been committed in the name of that religion. *That is why I dont believe in organized religion...but rather believe that being a good person will suffice if there is a God and he is judging mankind.* But as SerraPygo will tell you&#8230;Im screwed.
[/quote]
totally agree on that

im not just talking about islam when im saying brainwashed most of your country.. some of the people on this site man.. i cant believe that they still exist in todays day and age... republican media spews nothing but negative portrayls of minorities blowin sh*t up, killing each other in the streets, border jumping and white america laps it up as the only thing going on nothing more.. i dont know if i made a point with this cause im still pretty drunk but yeah


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Trigga said:


> totally agree on that
> 
> im not just talking about islam when im saying brainwashed most of your country.. some of the people on this site man.. i cant believe that they still exist in todays day and age... republican media spews nothing but negative portrayls of minorities blowin sh*t up, killing each other in the streets, border jumping and white america laps it up as the only thing going on nothing more.. i dont know if i made a point with this cause im still pretty drunk but yeah


I agree that many people buy into the negative stereotypes the media puts out there...but I dont think most do. What can I say....sex and violence sell. The media isn't going to go crazy to do a story about a minority group that goes around feeding the homeless. And really....which headline would catch your attention? Muslim man helps Christian woman cross the street!" or "Muslim man helps Christian woman cross the street and then shoots her in the head!". 
I hope most people in this world understand that there are good and bad in every religion/race/country in this world and that just because we don't see the good doesn't mean it isn't happening. I would think that there is more negative stereotyping done in 3 world countries and in the Middle East then is in the US or other countries where we have greater access to a free press.


----------



## Guest (Oct 4, 2010)

Scrappy said:


> Where's the option for let's just do away with religion because they're all evil anyway?


Would never happen in America. Funny considering what the founding father's thought of religion (according to that Zeitgiest movie)


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

Grosse Gurke said:


> totally agree on that
> 
> im not just talking about islam when im saying brainwashed most of your country.. some of the people on this site man.. i cant believe that they still exist in todays day and age... republican media spews nothing but negative portrayls of minorities blowin sh*t up, killing each other in the streets, border jumping and white america laps it up as the only thing going on nothing more.. i dont know if i made a point with this cause im still pretty drunk but yeah


I agree that many people buy into the negative stereotypes the media puts out there...but I dont think most do. What can I say....sex and violence sell. The media isn't going to go crazy to do a story about a minority group that goes around feeding the homeless. And really....which headline would catch your attention? Muslim man helps Christian woman cross the street!" or "Muslim man helps Christian woman cross the street and then shoots her in the head!". 
I hope most people in this world understand that there are good and bad in every religion/race/country in this world and that just because we don't see the good doesn't mean it isn't happening. *I would think that there is more negative stereotyping done in 3 world countries and in the Middle East then is in the US or other countries where we have greater access to a free press.*
[/quote]
aside from maybe iran and north korea, two countries that have legitimate "beef" with the us i doubt that oil rich middle eastern countries are slandering westerners in their media since they have major investors all over europe and america

and except maybe burma or w.e its called now the rest of asia is pretty much being molded to attract you people (westerners) to come and spend money there


----------



## need_redz (May 11, 2007)

Larry Dallas said:


> I don't think it should be build so close to ground zero. Islamist extremists see the building site as a victory and will definitely be a motivational tool for recruiting and to encourage further similar attacks.


X 1,000,000

That's exactly what I was thinking all along but was too lazy to type it - well put!


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

According to the stats on the voting... more people are against it than anything else... surprised there are so few posts that reflect it.


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

Piranha_man said:


> According to the stats on the voting... more people are against it than anything else... surprised there are so few posts that reflect it.


Candy asses perhaps?


----------



## wisco_pygo (Dec 9, 2009)

Larry Dallas said:


> According to the stats on the voting... more people are against it than anything else... surprised there are so few posts that reflect it.


Candy asses perhaps?
[/quote]


----------



## Guest (Oct 5, 2010)

How can America be against it but on the other hand treat the Constitution as if it were the Bible?


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

Mr. Lahey said:


> How can America be against it but on the other hand treat the Constitution as if it were the Bible?


America is not against it, don't start lumping every American into one large group of bible thumping anti-Muslim activists or you're no better than the people who lump all Muslims into one large group of terrorists.


----------



## Nick G (Jul 15, 2007)

actually the total of yes and IDC are almost double the no votes.

i think that they should build it, and then build a strip club and a bar next to it. this is america people.... you can build whatever you want anywhere.


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

Nick G said:


> How can America be against it but on the other hand treat the Constitution as if it were the Bible?


America is not against it, don't start lumping every American into one large group of bible thumping anti-Muslim activists or you're no better than the people who lump all Muslims into one large group of terrorists.
[/quote]

Trigga and Dannyboy are doing the exact thing when bitching about America. Damn all Canadians cannot seperate percentages from entire group.


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

im not bitching about america.. im bitching about americans


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

Nick G said:


> actually the total of yes and IDC are almost double the no votes.
> 
> i think that they should build it, and then build a strip club and a bar next to it. this is america people.... you can build whatever you want anywhere.


I'm all for that. Actually, I'm just all for more strip clubs, period. Just NIMBY.


----------



## Guest (Oct 6, 2010)

Piranha_man said:


> According to the stats on the voting... more people are against it than anything else... surprised there are so few posts that reflect it.


THAT'S BECASUE THE POSTS THAT WERW AGAINST IT WERE DELETED. WHAT THE f*ck?!?!?! IS DANNY TANNER NOW A MODERATOR???

I stated earlier that the mosque at Ground Zero is actually there to celebrate the martyrs of Al Queda. It's there so the muslims can revel in their day of victory and dance of the graves of the infidels.

Islam is a dangerous, aggresive, expansionistic religon. Islam in America and Europe is a trojan horse of terrorism.

If any moderators have a problem with my opinion, speak up or I'll just keep re-posting my deleted posts until I am banned.


----------



## wisco_pygo (Dec 9, 2009)

just my opinion, but that kind of thinking will be swept into the garbage bin of history, 20 or 30 years from now- along with the anti-jews from the 20th century, and the anti-catholics of the 19th century, and the anti-blacks of the 17th/18th/19th century.

there are radicals in every group of human beings- cops, military, politicians, athletes, doctors, lawyers; religion is no different. its important to remember, that radicals claim to represent the majority, but that is an illusion transfixed within their own minds.


----------



## Guest (Oct 6, 2010)

wisco_pygo said:


> just my opinion, but that kind of thinking will be swept into the garbage bin of history, 20 or 30 years from now- along with the anti-jews from the 20th century, and the anti-catholics of the 19th century, and the anti-blacks of the 17th/18th/19th century.
> 
> there are radicals in every group of human beings- cops, military, politicians, athletes, doctors, lawyers; religion is no different. its important to remember, that radicals claim to represent the majority, but that is an illusion transfixed within their own minds.


Muslims all over the world understands the signifigance of building a mosque on the grounds of a Western icon they destroyed.

Muslims know that their population, culture and sharia law is creeping across the West like a melanoma cancer. Thinking is too much work for the average Westerner. The muslims know this and understand that Americans and Europeans are too stupid and too liberal to stand up for themselves. They are right.


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

Bullsnake said:


> According to the stats on the voting... more people are against it than anything else... surprised there are so few posts that reflect it.


THAT'S BECASUE THE POSTS THAT WERW AGAINST IT WERE DELETED. WHAT THE f*ck?!?!?! IS DANNY TANNER NOW A MODERATOR???

If any moderators have a problem with my opinion, speak up or I'll just keep re-posting my deleted posts until I am banned.

[/quote]

No, actually only one post was hidden.

You are making blanket statements about an entire religion which more than one and a half billion people practice based on the actions of a few hundred who were hiding in caves in Afghanistan at the time. By looking at numbers alone, wouldn't common sense tell you that if all of these 1.5 billion people were terrorists hell-bent on destroying America, we'd be seeing a hell of a lot more terrorist attacks?


----------



## Guest (Oct 6, 2010)

JoeDizzleMPLS said:


> No, actually only one post was hidden.
> 
> You are making blanket statements about an entire religion which more than one and a half billion people practice based on the actions of a few hundred who were hiding in caves in Afghanistan at the time. By looking at numbers alone, wouldn't common sense tell you that if all of these 1.5 billion people were terrorists hell-bent on destroying America, we'd be seeing a hell of a lot more terrorist attacks?


Thank you for censoring my opinion.

There are about 1.3 billion muslims in this world. What percentage are militant radicals?
This webpage believes it's about 7%, or 13,000,000 muslims.
http://www.pursuingholiness.com/category/religion-of-peace%E2%84%A2/the-tiny-percentage-of-radical-islamists/

Even if it's only 1%, that's 1,200,000 muslim who would die for the privilege of killing you and your family. Feel better?


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

bullsnake is pathetic


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

Bullsnake said:


> No, actually only one post was hidden.
> 
> You are making blanket statements about an entire religion which more than one and a half billion people practice based on the actions of a few hundred who were hiding in caves in Afghanistan at the time. By looking at numbers alone, wouldn't common sense tell you that if all of these 1.5 billion people were terrorists hell-bent on destroying America, we'd be seeing a hell of a lot more terrorist attacks?


Thank you for censoring my opinion.

There are about 1.3 billion muslims in this world. What percentage are militant radicals?
This webpage believes it's about 7%, or 13,000,000 muslims.
http://www.pursuingholiness.com/category/religion-of-peace%E2%84%A2/the-tiny-percentage-of-radical-islamists/

Even if it's only 1%, that's 1,200,000 muslim who would die for the privilege of killing you and your family. Feel better?
[/quote]

I'm just here to argue with the percentage math.

7% of 1.3B is 91M.
1% of 1.3B is 13M.
1.2M is less than .1% of 1.3B.


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

Bullsnake said:


> No, actually only one post was hidden.
> 
> You are making blanket statements about an entire religion which more than one and a half billion people practice based on the actions of a few hundred who were hiding in caves in Afghanistan at the time. By looking at numbers alone, wouldn't common sense tell you that if all of these 1.5 billion people were terrorists hell-bent on destroying America, we'd be seeing a hell of a lot more terrorist attacks?


Thank you for censoring my opinion.

There are about 1.3 billion muslims in this world. What percentage are militant radicals?
This webpage believes it's about 7%, or 13,000,000 muslims.
http://www.pursuingholiness.com/category/religion-of-peace%E2%84%A2/the-tiny-percentage-of-radical-islamists/

Even if it's only 1%, that's 1,200,000 muslim who would die for the privilege of killing you and your family. Feel better?
[/quote]

I didn't censor your opinion, I just shared mine. So you're saying that since a very small percentage of Muslims are militant radicals, I should therefore hate the entire Muslim religion and everyone that practices it?

Do I feel better? No. Do I feel worse? No... Why should I get worked up and worry over some people who don't have the access or resources required to kill me and my family? If I went around hating entire groups of people based on the actions of a few from their religion, country, race, etc... there wouldn't anybody left that I didn't hate.


----------



## Guest (Oct 6, 2010)

JoeDizzleMPLS said:


> I'm just here to argue with the percentage math.
> 
> 7% of 1.3B is 91M.
> 1% of 1.3B is 13M.
> 1.2M is less than .1% of 1.3B.


Thank you. 
It's been a long day and it's getting late.


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

You didn't learn everything you need to know about Islam, you learned everything you need to know about a small terrorist organization with radical interpretations of Islam, carrying that hatred over to the other 1 billion plus Muslims in this world is something that you chose to do. I can understand that it's a subject that hits close to home for you and you have every right to hold whatever opinion you want, but don't think that others are stupid or ill-informed for having an opinion that differs from yours.


----------



## Guest (Oct 6, 2010)

We'll have to agree to disagree on this.


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

Bullsnake said:


> We'll have to agree to disagree on this.


I can live with that, we can't all agree on everything


----------



## Nick G (Jul 15, 2007)

Bullsnake said:


> Muslims all over the world understands the signifigance of building a mosque on the grounds of a Western icon they destroyed.
> 
> Muslims know that their population, culture and sharia law is creeping across the West like a melanoma cancer. Thinking is too much work for the average Westerner. The muslims know this and understand that Americans and Europeans are too stupid and too liberal to stand up for themselves. They are right.


are these statements that you have heard from them? from average muslims who arent terrorists?


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

Trigga said:


> im not bitching about america.. im bitching about americans


I hope you mean some or small group Americans and not all. Again, please stop classifying all of America or all Americans as one group.

Don't they teach you kids edukation up there in Canada, eh?


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

b_ack51 said:


> How can America be against it but on the other hand treat the Constitution as if it were the Bible?


America is not against it, don't start lumping every American into one large group of bible thumping anti-Muslim activists or you're no better than the people who lump all Muslims into one large group of terrorists.
[/quote]

Trigga and Dannyboy are doing the exact thing when bitching about America. Damn all Canadians cannot seperate percentages from entire group.









[/quote]

Now you are being just as bad as them.


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

b_ack51 said:


> im not bitching about america.. im bitching about americans


I hope you mean some or small group Americans and not all. Again, please stop classifying all of America or all Americans as one group.

Don't they teach you kids edukation up there in Canada, eh?
[/quote]
yeah i mean ignorant close minded americans like bullsnake

no they dont teach us much.. just how to shovel driveways, cut down trees.. and smoke them lol


----------



## Guest (Oct 6, 2010)

b_ack51 said:


> im not bitching about america.. im bitching about americans


I hope you mean some or small group Americans and not all. Again, please stop classifying all of America or all Americans as one group.

Don't they teach you kids edukation up there in Canada, eh?
[/quote]

Owrst usage of "eh" I've ever seen


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

Trigga said:


> im not bitching about america.. im bitching about americans


I hope you mean some or small group Americans and not all. Again, please stop classifying all of America or all Americans as one group.

Don't they teach you kids edukation up there in Canada, eh?
[/quote]
yeah i mean ignorant close minded americans like bullsnake

no they dont teach us much.. just how to shovel driveways, cut down trees.. and smoke them lol
[/quote]

I'll have to give you a call when it snows down here. Definately could use some help shoveling the driveway.


----------



## Red-eye (Jun 20, 2007)

i think its appaling if people are opposed to the mosque near ground zero, to show our tollerance we should go ahead and let them build it ,, Then right across the street someone should open a topless bar called 'you Mecca me Hot' , next to that someone should open a late night Bar and next to that some one should open up a Pork rib restaurant maybe called 'I Rak of Ribs', then the Muslims could be allowed to show their tolerance ,, problem solved


----------



## need_redz (May 11, 2007)

That sounds awsome


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

Red-eye said:


> i think its appaling if people are opposed to the mosque near ground zero, to show our tollerance we should go ahead and let them build it ,, Then right across the street someone should open a topless bar called 'you Mecca me Hot' , next to that someone should open a late night Bar and next to that some one should open up a Pork rib restaurant maybe called 'I Rak of Ribs', then the Muslims could be allowed to show their tolerance ,, problem solved










thats actually a great idea.


----------



## Nick G (Jul 15, 2007)

Red-eye said:


> i think its appaling if people are opposed to the mosque near ground zero, to show our tollerance we should go ahead and let them build it ,, Then right across the street someone should open a topless bar called 'you Mecca me Hot' , next to that someone should open a late night Bar and next to that some one should open up a Pork rib restaurant maybe called 'I Rak of Ribs', then the Muslims could be allowed to show their tolerance ,, problem solved


i got that email too. hilarious.


----------



## Guest (Oct 7, 2010)

Red-eye said:


> i think its appaling if people are opposed to the mosque near ground zero, to show our tollerance we should go ahead and let them build it ,, Then right across the street someone should open a topless bar called 'you Mecca me Hot' , next to that someone should open a late night Bar and next to that some one should open up a Pork rib restaurant maybe called 'I Rak of Ribs', then the Muslims could be allowed to show their tolerance ,, problem solved


heh thats actually pretty good!


----------



## Piranha Dan (Nov 11, 2007)

I Rak Of Ribs.......


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

Red-eye said:


> i think its appaling if people are opposed to the mosque near ground zero, to show our tollerance we should go ahead and let them build it ,, Then right across the street someone should open a topless bar called 'you Mecca me Hot' , next to that someone should open a late night Bar and next to that some one should open up a Pork rib restaurant maybe called 'I Rak of Ribs', then the Muslims could be allowed to show their tolerance ,, problem solved


Absolutely brilliant!


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

Red-eye said:


> i think its appaling if people are opposed to the mosque near ground zero, to show our tollerance we should go ahead and let them build it ,, Then right across the street someone should open a topless bar called 'you Mecca me Hot' , next to that someone should open a late night Bar and next to that some one should open up a Pork rib restaurant maybe called 'I Rak of Ribs', then the Muslims could be allowed to show their tolerance ,, problem solved


Holy f*ck
















Did someone just win the thread?


----------



## TheWayThingsR (Jan 4, 2007)

This was on my facebook feed:

Regarding the mosque near ground zero, I say let them build it. Then across the street we should put a topless bar called "You Mecca Me Hot". Next to that, a gay bar called "The Turban Cowboy", and next to that, a pork-rib restaurant called "Iraq o' Ribs"? Then a check cashing center called "Iran out of money" Lets see... who's really tolerant! Repost if you agree!

^Not that I agree, it was just on there right before I read this post.


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

Jesus read a few posts up TWTR. repost!

I know that epic post is a joke, but wouldnt a strip club also cheapen the impact of ground zero aswell?


----------



## TheWayThingsR (Jan 4, 2007)

Eh, yeah I often fail to read previous posts.... Oh well. I've stated my opinion on this before. Is it a good idea? No... Should we allow it? Sure, why not?


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

You want to know what I think? A god damn mosque has absolutely no place anywhere near ground zero. Its not being racist, prejudice, or islamaphobic, its just common sense.


----------



## Nick G (Jul 15, 2007)

there used to be a few really awesome strip clubs near there I am told that have since shut down. possibly they could fire them back up.


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

Danny Tanner said:


> Jesus read a few posts up TWTR. repost!
> 
> I know that epic post is a joke, but wouldnt a strip club also cheapen the impact of ground zero aswell?


It depends, if the strip club is classy with hot girls. Then no it doesn't cheapen the area.

Now if you're talking about a strib club that has strippers with C section scars and stanky vajayjays well then yes it does cheapen the area.


----------



## Armand_caribe (Sep 9, 2009)

Voted.

I used to think "oh hell let them build a mosque whereven they want" however thinking it twice I must say I disagree.

And I disagree not only for the facts that took place at grown 0, facts all of us know pretty well, but for the fact Islam is a quite different culture to that one of us. I mean Im not american, Im latina american and catholic, however I must say at the end we catholics, anglicans, baphtist, mormons believe in Jesus but what about Islam? they are a whole different ball and I dont know but Islamic people's culture and costumes are hard for us to be undestood thus hard to be accepted.


----------



## Scrappy (Oct 21, 2004)

Armand_caribe said:


> Voted.
> 
> I used to think "oh hell let them build a mosque whereven they want" however thinking it twice I must say I disagree.
> 
> And I disagree not only for the facts that took place at grown 0, facts all of us know pretty well, but for the fact Islam is a quite different culture to that one of us. I mean Im not american, Im latina american and catholic, however I must say at the end we catholics, anglicans, baphtist, mormons believe in Jesus but what about Islam? they are a whole different ball and I dont know but Islamic people's culture and costumes are hard for us to be undestood thus hard to be accepted.


Here's the short version I got from Wiki. They believe Jesus was a mortal man who was given power by God. He was Muslim and wasn't crucified or resurrected. He was raised to heaven alive and is supposed to return to destroy the Antichrist.

There have been a million versions of the Bible. Islam believes theirs is version 3.0.


----------



## TheWayThingsR (Jan 4, 2007)

Bringing this back up because I just read on CNN that the developers in charge of building the mosque are asking for federal funding from a fund *allocated to rebuild the Manhattan neighborhood after 9/11.* Now that's pushing it quite a bit....

http://www.cnn.com/2010/US/11/22/new.york.islamic.center/index.html?hpt=T2


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

i dont think tax dollars should be funding any sort of religious objective, beyond what already is there as a tax exemption, except in the case of a religious educational facility, meaning, a school, or something which is verifiably held to standards at least as stringent as the public school system.


----------



## Plowboy (Apr 9, 2008)

This is retarded. Does the USA always need someone to be prejudiced against? Seriously, name a time where we weren't doing it to someone? It's never happened in the history of this country! The public has always blindly followed some insane popular belief about some group of people.

It doesn't matter that they are muslims. Why not just follow the way it has always been? Religious idiots can build there own church/temple/synagog/chappel and related buildings on their own dime, but the public and government have always funded public buildings like wellness centers and the such. If the altar boy rapists wanted to build a church/family center it wouldn't even make the news even if they got funding, and the catholics are just as guilty of nasty things as the muslims. The same goes for the indians, they build religious centers/schools completely under government funding presumably to inform the younger generation to shoot eagles just for the feathers. Protestants get daycare centers paid for and they like to drag black people behind pickups in Arkansas. The jew killed jesus and goats, the Scientologis steal from the poor and give to the rich, and I'm sure the hindus did something to.

Anyone who is prejudiced against the islamics needs to take a step back and look at their own religions misdoings. They all have them. And, if you say I don't believe in any god/gods, so I'm safe. your group of people have done their fare share of BS too.


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

More people have died in the name of God than anything.. Organized religion is bullshit


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

There was no Science or concrete knowledge way back when these religions formed. People blamed their gods for whatever occurred. We are so smart, so advanced, that religion is going to be eradicated.

I am not apart of any religion, but I don't have the balls to come out say that I don't believe in god. Who knows one day all you non believers might find yourselves in the sh*t and as a last resort you will turn to god.

My dad once told me while he was drunk and feeling philosophical :

"Son most people only believe in god when they are in danger, want something from him, or as a last resort"

Right now I feel as if I can't even connect, have fun, or carry a conversation with anyone who is highly religious. America is not a place for brown people who are not willing to assimilate 100 percent into the way of western life.

I am pretty glad here in Ontario the whites are for the most part very accepting, friendly, and non judging. You can't drive 5 miles in either way from my neighbourhood without seeing a mosque, church, temple, etc. Our politicians and leaders attend people religious events, not because they are muslim or hindu, its because they care about people first. A muslim PM can be elected in Canada and I doubt anyone would bat an eye but when Obama wears a turban to respect somebody for a day, the fat american sheeple grab their pitchforks.

American people are cool, but I know I could not stand living there or feel free.


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

living here is pretty dope. it really is probably one of the most beautiful, scenic countries in the world...feeling free...depends where you are. downtown metropolis you can't do sh*t without getting a fine...but in bumsville montana, nobody's around to hear your crime.


----------



## the_w8 (Jul 28, 2003)

I really don't care if they build a mosque...Do I think its a good idea...Not at all....


----------



## WhiteLineRacer (Jul 13, 2004)

Bad idea, I don't think muslims are all mad plane jackers, but deep down if they were real honest I think you'd find they would like to breed us out of town.


----------

